# Aqueon 2.5 Mini Bow Tank Filter Overflowing



## CourtneyOlivia (Feb 24, 2014)

It's currently 2am when I'm creating this forum. I have just bought this new Aqueon 2.5 Mini Bow Tank and it's very pretty. However, I noticed the previous filter that came with the tank was extremely loud. I did everything that was mentioned... cleaned it out, put some primer into it, etc and nothing worked. I ended up eventually just putting in my old filter that was in my previous tank. That worked really well until the last week. I've noticed that the water is actually going up and over the media and off the side of the filter into the tank. I contacted Aqueon and they mentioned it was because of build up of gunk. I took it apart, cleaned everything I could, and put the filter back into the tank. Seemed to help for a bit. Then about 3-4 hours later it started overflowing again. I thought maybe the water level was too low so I added more water into the tank but it's still not working the way it should. I'm not sure if other people have had this problem before but the constant "dripping" sound I hear from the water overflowing is quite annoying and I'd really appreciate it if my betta can swim in peace since I keep taking out the filter to "fix" it. 

I have attached some photos of the filter and what it's doing. I don't actually have a picture of it overflowing but I assure you it does. I just switched it out and tried to fix it. Also, I have gone through 3 medias thinking it was maybe those... but everyone I put in it's the same. Hoping someone can help as this is causing me insane amounts of stress. 

Thanks.


----------



## CourtneyOlivia (Feb 24, 2014)

Woke up this morning and the filter is overflowing as expected. Everything is clean. Can anyone help?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I had the same problem and ended up throwing it away and getting a different type of filter. Either the water would only go through one corner of the filter, or it would flow over the whole thing into the overflow. Either way, it just doesn't work very well.

I bought an internal filter, and I like it much better. A sponge filter is also another option if you can handle the air pump hum.


----------



## CourtneyOlivia (Feb 24, 2014)

Ugh. 
Do you have any specific recommendations for different filters?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been using the Aquatop IF-201 filter http://www.amazon.com/Aquatop-IF-20...a_nav_t_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0A7TX17TJTKCMBYSJGCA

You can point the spray bar straight up or against the tank wall to keep the flow down. There will still be some flow, which is okay for a healthy fish. If your fish has trouble swimming, a sponge filter would be more gentle. With my internal one, I have the spray bar pointed straight up, and I also have some prefilter sponge on the end of it to break up some of the water flow. 

The sponge filter I chose also acts as a bubbler and makes some bubbly sounds that may annoy you. I like it for my purposes, but maybe someone else will know of a quieter one.


----------



## CourtneyOlivia (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh. Is that one good for a 2.5 gallon?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It worked well in mine. It does make a bit of a current, but I have it pointed straight up (some people also point it towards the wall), so it doesn't push the fish around.


----------



## CourtneyOlivia (Feb 24, 2014)

Hmm. Yea.
I had to kinda buff my current filter with some large plants so it didn't push Dash around.
Are there any other filters that are good too?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I never like the 'all in one' tanks (comes with tank, light, filter), filter ad lights are usually cheap and have to be replaced. I prefer mix-n-matching brands and setting up my own tanks not buy some pre-done set.


----------



## CourtneyOlivia (Feb 24, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I never like the 'all in one' tanks (comes with tank, light, filter), filter ad lights are usually cheap and have to be replaced. I prefer mix-n-matching brands and setting up my own tanks not buy some pre-done set.


I'm starting to think that too.
Do you have any good recommendations for this 2.5 gallon tank?
I asked Aqueon if they could fix it but they are pretty much obsolete.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe a sponge filter? You can hide it from view with some plants, and they have lots of surface for the beneficial bacteria to grow.


----------



## CourtneyOlivia (Feb 24, 2014)

Sadist said:


> Maybe a sponge filter? You can hide it from view with some plants, and they have lots of surface for the beneficial bacteria to grow.


Hmm. Yea.
Are there any good ones I can buy online?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

CourtneyOlivia said:


> I'm starting to think that too.
> Do you have any good recommendations for this 2.5 gallon tank?
> I asked Aqueon if they could fix it but they are pretty much obsolete.


I have a standard 2.5g rectangle from Aqueon (not an all in one set). I've also have a 2-3g bubble bowl and 2.5g vase from Michel's arts and craft store (bowl and vase tanks have to use sponge filter-HOB won't fit over the curved glass).

I love jardin mini cylinder sponge filter (on amazon.com) for small tanks, works great! You'll need an air pump (I use tetra whisper air pump for up to 10g-can get on amazon, ebay, local.. pretty much anywhere) and air line tubing (should be cheap $3-4-can get online or local).


----------



## blue5 (Nov 6, 2015)

I have the 2.5G and the 5G Mini bow. The 2.5G did have a noisey filter, but I just returned it to the LFS for an exchange. The filter runs quietly now. I had the same problem with the filter overflowing in the 5G later on. I kept having to change the filter cartridge. It was frustrating. It does not overflow anymore and runs normally. I think I had a bad batch of filter cartridges during that time.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use these filters exclusively. IME, a tank without current is not a healthy environment. I turn the spray bar to the tank wall which doesn't disturb the Betta but does allow for water movement. I can't remember where I read it (maybe Drs. Foster and Smith?) but they likened current to an aquarium's circulatory system...absolutely necessary. The one linked is the one I used in my 2.5. Takes up a tiny bit of space at 2" wide and 1.5" deep. Free shipping.

Aquarium Internal Filter IF-201


----------

